# Family Portrait



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Any other HK family on PFF?

My latest "family portrait"...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Jealous!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice showin right there:thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I love P7s! I want to shoot and possibly collect one eventually. One of the biggest game-changers in the in handgun history that is seldom noticed today.


----------

